# Gun Training



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I was wondering if I could get some ideas about the best way to introduce your dog to the gun and avoid a gun-shy dog? Also, what age should your dog be to start?


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the same question. My pup is about four months old and I have been working with him every chance I get. This is my first bird dog so lots of questions. 8)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Introduce it from a distance at first. You probably dont have a blank pistol but if you do use that first and work closer and closer or a kids cap gun will do then do the same with a shot gun. If your working with a retriever throw a bumper or bird also to associate the sound with something good.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve it right on. If you don't have the blank or cap gun, you can use 2 2X4's. Slapping them together produces a uncanny small caliber shot sound.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The key is to teach the dog to associate good things with the sound. Some trainers call their dogs to dinner with a shot. Or once you get the dog's prey drive tuned up, associate the shot with birds/retrieves.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> The key is to teach the dog to associate good things with the sound. Some trainers call their dogs to dinner with a shot. Or once you get the dog's prey drive tuned up, associate the shot with birds/retrieves.


Excellent advise


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> The key is to teach the dog to associate good things with the sound. Some trainers call their dogs to dinner with a shot. Or once you get the dog's prey drive tuned up, associate the shot with birds/retrieves.


*BIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDS
BIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDSBIRDS!!!*

After that, nothing else matters. Not even a gunshot.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Since 6 weeks old I bring dinner with the 2 x 4 or two pans banging. I took him on a hike with the pack goats Saturday and took a few shots by him with the 22 pistol and he didn't even flinch. He's 11 weeKs old last SAT.


----------

